

'Tired teenagers' at a UK school to start lessons later - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-27357031

======
paulhauggis
9am isn't actually that early. I started school at 7am every day.

Most people I know..who aren't teenagers..hate getting up early...but they do
it anyway. College students also hate getting up early (my 7am classes were
always empty..compared to my 1pm)...should we mandate that all classes start
in the afternoon?

Coddling our kids will only create a generation that is unprepared for the
real world.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
There's no moral imperative in 7am classes.

